# Bob Sykes - 4/25



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Went out Wednesday night for a few hours. Water was glass & temps were high. Humidity seemed like 300% for the duration of the time we were there. Haha. After only 15 minutes or so a school of reds passed through. Missed three & finally hooked up to one while using a popping cork with a live shrimp about 15'' under it. Only 31'' but still a lot of fun of a 3000 size spinner. Anyways, kept fishing but the school moved on right after we got the 31'' back in the water. Fished for a few more hours but some insane fog rolled in & made it pretty uncomfortable to sit out there. Literally got soaked by just sitting there. Packed it up around 2 or so & called it a night. 

Tally for the night:
*Sawyer (Me)*: 1 (31'')
*Taylor*: 0
*Caleb*: 0

Tight lines guys.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing; nice Redfish.
catch 'em up.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Better than being skunked! Nice red!


----------

